# When to switch to adult food?



## cubbysan

I changed at around 4-5 months to adult. Then because of the food scare last year, I changed my brand to Canidae which had a 4- stages food.


----------



## cham

dr_amber said:


> Macy, my 14 week Golden is HUGE! She is already at 33 pounds, which is almost double what one growth chart for Goldens said she should be at. She is not overweight at all, just a big girl. My question: I read somewhere that when a puppy is growing that quickly, it is better to switch them to adult food at 4-5 months instead of at one year, as the rapid growth can cause joint problems later in her life and puppy food can facilitate even more growth. This is my first Golden. Anyone have any thoughts?


I'm no expert, but my Hailey had a similar growth curve until we took her off the large breed puppy food and put her on adult food, around 5 months old. I would start phasing her off the puppy food and easing into the adult food. Maybe some others would have and experts opinion.


----------



## Ash

I like to switch at 18 weeks most the time that is perfect for my puppies. Sounds like your pup would be ok to switch now. 6 months is the latest I would consider feeding puppy food until.


----------



## aquayonex

dr_amber said:


> Macy, my 14 week Golden is HUGE! She is already at 33 pounds, which is almost double what one growth chart for Goldens said she should be at. She is not overweight at all, just a big girl. My question: I read somewhere that when a puppy is growing that quickly, it is better to switch them to adult food at 4-5 months instead of at one year, as the rapid growth can cause joint problems later in her life and puppy food can facilitate even more growth. This is my first Golden. Anyone have any thoughts?


Unless you're feeding a "Large Breed Puppy" formula you should absolutely NOT be feeding puppy food. You are putting your dog at severe risk of hip issues by allowing her to grow so fast. I'd switch to a premium adult food now....


----------



## missmarstar

Sam was on adult food by 4 months old... definitely recommend making the switch at 4-5 months


----------



## RickGibbs

We switched Samson over before six months..... Samson was 35 lbs at 4 months....


----------



## Pointgold

I switch to adult food between 4 and 6 months.


----------



## Katiesmommy

I would def run this idea/suggestions by your vet. Your vet only knows whats best for your pup. Our vet let us switch as soon as Katie turned 7 months old.


----------



## Ash

I would disagree vets often reccomend they be on puppy food for wayyyy too long which can cause more problems then not. Vets actually have very little training when it comes to nutrition.


----------



## RickGibbs

We thought Samson was gonna be huge....when he weighed in at 35 pounds at 16 weeks......but he's now over two years old and a very lean 72 pounds....


----------



## missmarstar

and the #1 thing to make sure of is that you DO NOT OVERFEED.... a chubby rolly polly puppy is adorable, but unhealthy... they should grow up lean and slowly!


----------



## Ash

missmarstar said:


> and the #1 thing to make sure of is that you DO NOT OVERFEED.... a chubby rolly polly puppy is adorable, but unhealthy... they should grow up lean and slowly!


Amen Marlene!
I would also like to add never feed the amount on the bag that is way too much for 99% of dogs. Also. if you don't think 2 cups of food is a lot/enough try putting 2 cups of food in 2/3 cups of water and watch it expand. Its a lot more food then we think it is.


----------



## RickGibbs

Ash said:


> Amen Marlene!
> I would also like to add never feed the amount on the bag that is way too much for 99% of dogs. Also. if you don't think 2 cups of food is a lot/enough try putting 2 cups of food in 2/3 cups of water and watch it expand. Its a lot more food then we think it is.


I give my dogs what the bag says.....and they follow me around for hours like they are starving. I worry about overfeeding and underfeeding.... So hard to get it right.


----------



## Ash

RickGibbs said:


> I give my dogs what the bag says.....and they follow me around for hours like they are starving. I worry about overfeeding and underfeeding.... So hard to get it right.


You must be that 1% LOL


----------



## HovawartMom

My dogs never were on puppy food and did fine!.So you could change her,now!.


----------



## missmarstar

RickGibbs said:


> I give my dogs what the bag says.....and they follow me around for hours like they are starving. I worry about overfeeding and underfeeding.... So hard to get it right.


Sam eats every single meal like he hasnt eaten in weeks, then finishes in .5 seconds and looks to me like, "more???"... you would swear i starve him. Dillon on the other hand eats slowly and deliberately, and he is an overweight dog who is obviously fed way more than i'm giving him now.... so who knows.. each dog is different. but just because a dog WANTS more food, doesnt necessarily mean they need more... Sam would eat non-stop all day long if i let him...


----------



## paula bedard

I just took Ike off puppy food at 1 year, after joining the forum. He's 77 lbs with a good belly sway. I think he may need a little lightening in that area 

has anyone heard from Hooch and how he's doing?


----------



## RickGibbs

Ash said:


> You must be that 1% LOL


I think part of it is how active he is....he must burn it all off easily.

He finishes quickly, then will sit there staring at Cosmo, waiting for him to walk away from his bowl. If there's any left, he'll scarf it down too.

I do worry more about Cosmo's weight, though he's only a couple pounds heavier than Samson....but his coat makes him seem much bigger.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

We switched at about 4-5 months.


on a side note....I still eat Mac -n- Cheese, and Lucky Charms.


----------



## Ash

RickGibbs said:


> I think part of it is how active he is....he must burn it all off easily.
> 
> He finishes quickly, then will sit there staring at Cosmo, waiting for him to walk away from his bowl. If there's any left, he'll scarf it down too.
> 
> I do worry more about Cosmo's weight, though he's only a couple pounds heavier than Samson....but his coat makes him seem much bigger.


I know what you mean Kali could easily take on 5 cups of food a day and be fine she is one the dogs to. For the majority of house pets the amount on the bad is too much. Perhaps I over-generalized.


----------



## Celeigh

Ash said:


> I know what you mean Kali could easily take on 5 cups of food a day and be fine she is one the dogs to. For the majority of house pets the amount on the bad is too much. Perhaps I over-generalized.


I don't think you over-generalized, Ash. I've never had a dog that should have been fed what the bag said. Those who can and do eat according to the bag guidelines are really lucky dogs! According to the Innova's feed calculator online, Fergus should be eating 5.6 cups per day of his food. He gets a scant 3 cups and one bicuit at bedtime and he is right where he should be weightwise. That's with playing all day and a 2.5 mile walk daily. His food is 366 calories per cup.


----------



## TiaBella

I just got my puppy(Bella) last Sunday at 8 weeks, and my breeder suggested that I get Bella off puppy food at 14 weeks and transition to adult food to slow down her growth rate which is good for her, as it does not cause hips problems and she explained that is what she has been doing for the past 25 years with her goldens.....


----------

